# Beastmen...How do i crush them?



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i have never played against beastmen and sure enough.....i am up against them on Tuesday! anyone got good suggestions on how i can rip them a new one?


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

If they take minotaurs make sure to take a hard hitting unit and charge them. Dont I repeat dont let them get the charge. Other then those guys try to stop their spells its what makes them competitive. With low to no armor you wont have trouble hitting but if they get their spells of your gonna have a hard time wounding.

Thats from my exp. as a beastmen player myself.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Good to know thanks man im a Vampire player...so im debating droping a unit of 9 blood knights + Lord to say hello.....


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Honestly, all you need to do is find a way to take a charge. Beastmen are faster than most armies, and rely on charging, breaking through, and avoiding protracted combat like leprosy. Vampire Counts are the undisputed masters of protracted combats, I think-- if you can create a battle line with a couple hordes of skeletons (or even better, zombies, since you can bring a unit of 200 of the little jerks and cut off a huge chunk of the table with them if you're so inclined-- admittedly, that requires having 200 zombie models, though...) and stick the majority of the Beastmen fighting units in a drawn-out combat, you can jump in on a flank with Crypt Horrors, Vargheists, Black Knights, Blood Knights... any of the good fast units in the book, really... and just start rolling units. I mean, that'd work against any army in the grand scheme of things, but against an army that suffers in protracted combats, creating an environment where they're forced to fight multiple round combats whether they charge or not is all it really takes to beat them. 

Van Hel's Danse is a cornerstone to beating a high-volume attack army like Beastmen, too-- Gors take a ton of casualties if you have a horde of Skeletons with spears shank them before they get to throw their fistfuls of attacks. Even Vigor Mortis from a Corpse Cart will do the trick-- the movement isn't the important part, but the ASF is. Cutting the volume of dice the Beastmen throw down makes it possible for you to create that environment of protracted combats.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

thats true now that I know your a VC player (That is my first and Fav. army) Build hordes you can do Zombies as tarpits with a corpse cart behind them. If you station it behind a unit of zombies and a unit of skeleies then during the magic phase use vans Hels dance. then you give the zombies always strike first and the corspe cart will unleeash its ability in a 6" zone. Also the bat swarms aree amazing now against units dont forget the either.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

300 zombies in my box hmmm......should i make the biggest jerk unit ever....


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Honestly, I think GW messed up with pointing zombies how they did. They're so cheap that you can bring a single unit of 165 of 'em (with a standard, because you can) and satisfy your entire core requirement at 2000 points. Barring somebody with a unit of Chosen Warriors of Khorne with extra hand weapons and a +1A roll on the Eye of the Gods, I'm not actually sure how you clear a unit like that. You can just form a battle line across the table with a unit like that, and maneuver your smashy cavalry and monstrous infantry units around behind it to take advantage of where your opponent ends up getting stuck in. And even if you have to march across the table with that wall of zombies, your opponent is going to have to fight them-- there's no getting around something like that.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

OK I now of a unit better then them.....wait for it skaven slaves they are 2pts a pop so I think for the points the zombies are fair.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The problem with the zombie horde is you have to buy em,$35 at a time, for 165 thats about 9 boxes with 15 left over, $315 in total, that's enough ramen for life.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

stalarious said:


> OK I now of a unit better then them.....wait for it skaven slaves they are 2pts a pop so I think for the points the zombies are fair.


Ah the draw backs of mathhammer... yes slaves are individually better then zombies and they are cheaper, so math-wise they are better. What they lack is the unbreakable rule of the zombies that means they can survive without a general/BSB bubble and don't care if they are flanked. Flank a unit of slaves and deny rank bonuses and even with a BSB and general in range they could easily disappear, no matter how large the unit is.

Beastmen are seriously vulnerable to Ld effects. They _LOATHE_ fear/terror, often run from panic and can't stay around for long in combats that they are losing. This means that their general and BSB (there will be one in a decent beasts army) are vital for them... so if you can take either out do it. Anything like vargeists with the chance to charge into is pretty tempting so long as your initiative is high enough to let you strike (or you have some sort of ASF giving cart to hand).
I would also aim to try to force the enemy to take as many Ld tests as you can- destroying weak flanking units that are sitting too close to the big central units, terror and fear will all help you; a unit of cairn wraith/terrorgeist screaming to help clear flankers and cause moral checks would be very useful.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmm so more or less which of the following which would be funnier do you think? im stuck using my General on Abyssal terror....and im not really sure where to put him!

-2 Necromancers? (take both at level 2?)
-200 Zombie block
-5 Hexwraiths
-3 Vargiests?
-1 Cart..?

I am debating if running my Terrorgiest and a throwing a BSB with Screaming banner into the zombies.....But i have to find someway to protect my general so im not sure what to get black knights or blood knights?

or maybe my black coach?


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Personally I would try to field some more necromancers or vampire heros so that if you general dies your not crumbling every turn from not having caster with the lore of the vampire.

But again thats my personal opinion.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You need a big unit of something to break your opponent's back while they're screwing around with that brick of 200 zombies. 12-15 Black Knights with the Banner of the Barrows and lances should do the trick... alternatively, you could go with a couple units of 6 Vargheists, since they can just hop over the Zombies and not worry about having to maneuver around them.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

avoid flaming attacks like the plague. Ie: no hex-wraiths.
a 'no brainer' in almost every beastman list is the Blackened plate, 2+ ward vs fire, PLUS 4+ for the entire unit.
(one of the few good things we have)

really, the book is horrible, the prices of units are 30% over what they should be. With dirt *ss cheap zombies, you can wear them out any day.

miserable leadership is one of 8 achillies heels for the beastmen. (mutated means more heels!)

Hunt the herdstones.
don't feed the minos zombies. Seriously, I've had a small unit of minos 'cranked up' to each doing 8-12 attacks. Each. there is NO limit. 
Minos, are fragile as dirt. hit them hard and fast.
Beastmen MUST have magic to stand any chance against anything higher than a nightgoblin. deny this and you have the game.

Even the best Beastmen will have trouble vs. VC now. 

as long as you don't feed him a unit to completely devour whole, you're fine.

if he brings a Rare model, well....they're playing a soft list. (or just giving you 275 points)

if he presents 'target saturation', be calm, pick targets and stick to them. don't freak out.

MSU can't win vs your army. (not w beasts)

You really shouldn't face a problem.


----------

